# night drive



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I need to fiddle more with the mount, and the rough roads are a pain, but this is my attempt at night drive shots.
Leica D-Lux 3 f/8

Will try the D80 next at 18mm.


----------



## Bartman32 (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice shot! Next time clean your windshield first.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

It was pouring down rain...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool shots. What camera settings did you use? f8 I see. How about shutter speed? How do you have it mounted?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Aperture priority f8, cam locked to 100 ISO.

EXIF on the second pic says time was 6 seconds.

My tripod allows the legs (individually) to fly out for low profile.
I left two legs normal behind front seats, and extended the third into the crevass where the rear seat back hits the seat bottom. Sometime this weekend I will try it again with my D80 and post pics of the setup - will also choose some smoother roads.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

mullman said:


> Aperture priority f8, cam locked to 100 ISO.
> 
> EXIF on the second pic says time was 6 seconds.
> 
> ...


Had you thought about bunping up the ISO a bit to at least 200 or maybe even 400? Interesting idea with the tripod. You need a cool map or something on the idrive screen though.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

snare-

I cannot take the credit, I ran across this gentleman's photos on flickr:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/benmcleod/sets/1354256/


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

He does have some cool pics there. I may have to give this a try if I get a free night accompanied by some motivation.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Bartman32 said:


> Nice shot! Next time clean your windshield first.


:slap: If you observe the photo, you can _clearly_ tell it is raining.



mullman said:


> It was pouring down rain...


Great photo.:thumbup:

I love the inside.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

When you do this try it with an interior light on... it looks pretty cool; more like the guy's that was from Flicker.


----------

